# Just lost a side of bacon due to slime



## mckay (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi all, I must have got some bugs in my bacon as I just opened the Tupperware up after two weeks in pops brine and was greeted by a nasty smell and gelatinous brine.

I followed the recipe to the T and the belly was bought at a reputable dealer. It looked good and smelled good prior to its bath. Didnt have any issues with my refrigerator that I can tell.

Im scratching my head as to what else may have gone wrong?

Good thing is Ill get to stuff my Linguica today instead of tomorrow!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 15, 2014)

The bacon could very well be good....     Rinse it well, make a new brine.....   clean the container well.....   put it all back together and back in the refer.....    or smoke it now.....    Ropey Brine or Slimey Brine is normal......

Bad brine symptoms
•White slime and foam on top
•Milky color and foul odor
•Brine turns blue in color
•Brine becomes very tacky (gluey) to touch

It is normal for a thin scum or white mold to accumulate on top of the brine. This white foam should be periodically removed. In case the foam starts to give a foul odor, turn blue in color, or becomes much thicker slime we will have to remove the ham, wash it in cool water and place it again in freshly made brine. At the first suspicion of brine spoilage it should be replaced with a fresh one, in most cases there is nothing wrong with the meat itself which should be just rinsed. Bad brine was nicknamed “Ropy” pickle and was stringy, sticky or slimy dripping from the fingers like syrup. Cured meats should be completely immersed in brine and weighted down when necessary. Most important no meat should protrude from the brine as it may get spoiled and then ruin the whole brine.

If brining a large amount of meat, pack them together in a barrel without using excessive force. Heavy pieces like hams and shoulders on the bottom, lighter ones like bacon on the top. Then you can pour in the prepared solution covering all pieces. As the meats will start to shift and will come to the surface, place a suitable clean weight on top to prevent meat from contact with the air as this can spoil the brine. Pack meats the skin side down. The container should be placed preferably in a refrigerator or in a cool, well ventilated place.













bf215222_RopyStringyBrine1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Nov 15, 2014


















cdf54037_RopyStringyBrine2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Nov 15, 2014


----------



## mckay (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks Dave, but as the saying goes, "The nose knows" It smelled and was gluey all through the liquid. Something went wrong. I tried to keep everything sterile when I prepared it but I goofed somewhere.

I tossed it out of safety concerns.


----------

